

One Laptop Per Hacker--OLPH - waynecolvin
http://olph.gdium.com/

======
nowarninglabel
Kind of a poor naming choice. I went there expecting some hackers using OLPCs
running Sugar. The page itself makes it fairly difficult to discern just what
this is all about, indeed it wasn't till I read devmonk's comment that things
made some sense.

~~~
anthonyb
It still doesn't make much sense. What's to distinguish this from, say, Ubuntu
running on an EeePc? There are some vague noises about sharing, but not much
else. On <http://www.gdium.com/node/518> it looks like there's some sort of
admission process, but I need to register to see it, so... meh.

------
devmonk
Hardware: <http://www.gdium.com/group/16/home>

[http://www.amazon.com/Liberty-10-Inch-Netbook-
GDNBL10USK006-...](http://www.amazon.com/Liberty-10-Inch-Netbook-
GDNBL10USK006-Battery/dp/B0027IS8AM)

According to one comment, the cost was $369.

------
kqr2
The OLPH or “One Laptop Per Hacker” is a project dedicated to hacking on the
Gdium which is a MIPS based netbook.

Kind of reminds me of Richard Stallman's 100% "free" Lemote Yeelong netbook
which is also MIPS based.

<http://olph.gdium.com/wiki/doku.php>

<http://richard.stallman.usesthis.com/>

~~~
gcb
ah! MIPS... the product page on their site does not even mention it!

i read the specs and said "meh. someone cloned the 4yr old eeepc 900. nothing
to see here"

now, add a hdmi port and i will consider that instead of a eee keyboard.

